# Is this the same as alumilite?



## furini (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all
I've used polyester resin in the UK to make blanks but would like to try alumilite.  Is this the same thing? Polyurethane Casting Resin - mbfg.co.uk
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## MarkD (Aug 20, 2015)

Alumilite is a urethane resin


----------



## furini (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks, Mark
Have found a UK supplier and ordered a small quantity for testing purposes.
Cheers
Stewart


----------

